# My system based on 11 years of experience.



## wormbet (Jul 11, 2019)

Hello, I'm Ivan from Bulgaria, I've been in the betting business for 11 years.10 years I've been in the arbing business, over the past year I have been dealing with value betting.Soon I overcame a serious illness that made me rethink my way of life.I had a lot of time thinking while I was in the hospital and I made the decision to leave the business.That's why I'm ready to share everything I've learned over these 11 years.I can give my knowledge in the following positions
1.How to open accounts without automatic limitation.
2.How to use new accounts without replacing our computer.
3.How to Verify Our Accounts Without Documents About New Identities
4.Which Russian bookmakers are correct and how to use them without problems.
5.How to create British accounts without living in the United Kingdom.
6.Which soft bookies are sharp and which championships are sharp.
7.When Asian bookmakers and pinnacle have soft lines and against which other bookmakers their lines are soft.
8.Which is the brightest bookmaker, sharper than Asia and pinnacle.

I will not do this on this topic because, as we all know, bookmakers read our forums and use information against the players.Anyone who has an interest in my experience and knowledge can write to me an e-mail: wormbet@abv.bg

Best regards,
Ivan


----------



## 933vip (Oct 6, 2019)

Hello Ivan you may visit this site www.myroyalconnect.com they provide different bookmakers for arb users. You may check with them if they accept players from UK.


----------

